# It is long rod time



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I will start this thread to keep an update on the flow below Lake Livingston Dam.

Presently the flow is *19,000* cubic feet per *second* or 589 tons of water a second. Think about that for a minute. That is a lot of water which means danger for the less experienced boater.
But as the flow decreases the fishing below the dam will become very good.
The river is flowing heavy all of the way to the Wallisville barrier. And will continue that way for at least another 10 days. Every game fish in the full length of the river has its nose pointed into the current and is headed north.
By the time the flow is down to about 10,000 cfs a two man team in a 16 ft plus length boat and a good anchoring system should be able to find some excellent fishing in the eddies at the end of the stilling basin coffer dam.
Stripers and large catfish should be there in good numbers for quite a few days as the flow in slowly reduced to the normal 1000 cfs.
A long rod in the hands of a good caster is a must for fishing that area. Cut or live shad on a 6/0 circle hook is the ticket for big fish.
Also the crappie fishermen can expect some action in the flooded willows inside the channel leading up to the bypass tube.
After the flow is low enough to be safe for wading the stout of heart can try the area above the old concrete ramp just inside the fence line. But that is a danger zone for the inexperienced at any time so do not fish alone and do not wade into the current.
I will post each time that TRA changes the flow rate and try to my best ability to predict when the next change will occur.
Anyone with first hand knowledge of the current conditions is requested to add their comments to this threat.
The stilling basin can provide a very unique and challenging fishing experience unlike any where else in the state.
Be safe and tight lines. 
BTW.....Don't forget the special regulation and creel limits in the area.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Sunbeam is a true patriot. Thank you sir.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

As long as plenty of shad have washed out of the lake into the river the fishing should turn on. I think a whole bunch of the fish caught below the dam are washed thru the dam and into the river. It does not take to very long for those fish to be caught with 20 to 30 boats a day down there catching limits day after day.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The flow was reduced to 15000 cfs this morning. 
The level gauge indicates a 0.32 ft drop since yesterday. This seem excessive but with the hard north wind after a hard south wind the gauge may not give a true reading.
I would anticipate a reduction to 12,000 cfs by Friday morning and even less flow by the week end. Saturday and Sunday could be a good period for you brave souls who fish the tail race.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

As predicted this morning TRA has cut the flow to 12,000. This will not last long. The lake is below their magical "6' over" so they will cut the flow in 3 to 4 gates at a time in the next few days. Saturday and Sunday still look to be best days.


----------



## tennis2003 (Dec 27, 2010)

Would anybody recommend fishing the Livingston Dam this weekend if the flow is cut back? I finally got a weekend off and I am trying to decide where to go with a couple of buddies of mine. Not taking the boat so I'm looking for some good bank fishing. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

11:30 Thursday night. Flow cut to 8000 cfs. They will be at that magic 6000 by tomorrow afternoon at this rate.
Saturday still looking great. At this level the east bank at the old ramp area should produce some nice whites from the shore. Just don't wade out too far.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Latest release rate I saw on the TRA site was 8000 cfs which equates to about 59844.16 gps.

Still a lot of flow folks, be careful out there!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

dang, I was slow...


----------



## tennis2003 (Dec 27, 2010)

@Sunbeam or anyone willing to share some knowledge:

Can you recommend a rig or style for the whites out there? I'm well experienced fishing for whites in the clear water Creeks out in the Houston, Spring area but I can only imagine the dam area will be murky at best but more than likely super muddy. I normally use spoons and RR's, anything that has worked well out there for the whites. Would it be a waste of time to try for some cats?


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

tennis2003 said:


> @Sunbeam or anyone willing to share some knowledge:
> 
> Can you recommend a rig or style for the whites out there? I'm well experienced fishing for whites in the clear water Creeks out in the Houston, Spring area but I can only imagine the dam area will be murky at best but more than likely super muddy. I normally use spoons and RR's, anything that has worked well out there for the whites. Would it be a waste of time to try for some cats?


You can use minnow, shad, or RR for whites. Cut bait (shad, shrimp, carp,etc...) for catfish. Like Sunbeam's and everyone recommended, do not wade out to far with or without life jacket. You can also throw a cork with 3-4feet lead line & RR into the current and let it float down. Hope you will catch some and post the picture.


----------



## tennis2003 (Dec 27, 2010)

@Texas_fishing:

Thanks for advice! I will definitely post pics of the catch.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The water flowing out of the lake is the clearest and coldest. It comes from -35 feet at the bottom of the gate sill. It is the farther from any water flowing in the lake so it is normally very clear.
The current along the shore is not the only danger wade fishing.
The last drowning there was when a fellow got tangled in those thousands of feet of mono and hook festooning the bottom. He was in waste deep water when he got his feet tangled and tripped. The current then held him down and he was not able to get his feet under him. He drowned in water he could stand up in under normal conditions.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

A couple years back I had 2 divers working off of my boat below the dam and I told them about the debris under water below the dam. They were underwater a few minutes and came back up. They wanted me to take them back to the ramp to get a big knife for each of them. They had never seen or felt so much line, nets, chain, and other debris in any water they had ever been in looking for a body.

Also if you are bank fishing and casting the big corks you may want to put a small finishing nail in the top of the casting cork. Hook your bait or lure on the nail and cast. This will help you get more distance. The lure or bait will come off the nail when it hits the water.


----------



## tennis2003 (Dec 27, 2010)

@Sunbeam & Mattsfishin:

Thanks for all the advice about the area. I will definitely be cautious of my surroundings.

On another note;

Has anyone used the YUMbrella bait for white bass? A friend of mine told me about it and I am strongly considering picking some up for my trip down to the Livingston Dam this Saturday. I'm wondering if anybody has any reviews for this multiple lure bait?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The umbrella rig should hang up very nicely on all hooks below the dam.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

As so accurately predicted when I started this thread our friends at TRA cut back to the magic six (6) gates tonight. So Saturday and Sunday is the time. If you don't go this weekend you will need to start praying for rain. It will not be at this optimum flow until it rains again.
Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

If fishing at the dam, you might want to check the prop for mono fishing line about every two trips. I find it wrapped around the prop shaft all the time when fishing at the dam. Miles of Mono under water there making it a dangerous place.

Were your PFD!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

i passed by there at noon...few fishermen, still 6 gates.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

6 gates at 3 today and only two boats at the cable. All that green water flushing out. No bird activity at all.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I caught an umbrella rig below the dam. Nifty.


----------



## tennis2003 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I went out Saturday morning to the dam and got skunked. I'm not sure what went wrong, I have never been down there and gotten skunked. I guess there is a first time for everything! I started the morning casting out for bait but no luck. I had to have casted out at least 20- 30 time with out a single shad or sign of life. I tried everything in my bag to try and catch something but I guess it just wasn't my day. There is always tomorrow! 

Thanks to everyone who gave me some advice!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TRA cut the flow to 5000. We should see the flow erode down to a single gate in the next week baring any rain on the water shed.


----------

